# Sunset looking towards west bay



## vitamin sea (May 23, 2004)

Shot from the base of the causeway (Galveston side). I didn't read the forum like I promised so if I missed out on the "sunset" thread....I'll apologize ahead of time...lol

Rex


----------



## vitamin sea (May 23, 2004)

*Here's where it all started*

A shot of the small lake where my brothers and I first learned the fine art of fishing.

Pleasant memories for sure.

Rex


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Beautiful Sunset. Also a nice shot of the little lake. Doesn't look like a bad spot to fish either. I bet there's a bass or 2 in there.

Thanks for sharing..........Kelly


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

Very nice, Rex.


----------

